# Bushnell Tour Z6 Laser



## fundy (Sep 19, 2012)

I recently acquired one of the new range of Bushnell lasers and my instant reaction was surprise at just how compact and lightweight the unit was (and thankfully for use in the UK fully waterproof!). The set up is almost non existant with it ready to go out of the box but as someone who had tried and failed to get on with a laser previously I was a little hesitant about how much use it would be to me. How wrong I was, this little unit is superb and exceptionally easy to use. After a few holes I was able to shoot the flag almost instantly, from upto 250 yards away (which was the furthest I tried) and the contrasting red display is easy to read. The 6x magnification and pinseeker technology make acquiring the pin exceptionally simple, even for someone like me who doesn't have the steadiest of hands. Knowing the exact distance to the flag will hopefully benefit my game greatly over the coming months and years, albeit a slight mindshift from knowing front, middle and back distances will be needed. If anyone is in the market for a DMD then I would highly recommend the Bushnell Tour Z6.


----------



## thecraw (Sep 19, 2012)

Nice review but too rich for my blood!

Still think I'll get a Snooper at Â£130.


----------



## GeneralStore (Sep 19, 2012)

Thanks for the review. I am currently looking at the Tour V2, dont really know what the differences are between the two?

Also was curious to hear your thoughts on the slope edition? Dont know if you have it or not, but thought it would be very useful


----------



## fundy (Sep 19, 2012)

GeneralStore said:



			Thanks for the review. I am currently looking at the Tour V2, dont really know what the differences are between the two?

Also was curious to hear your thoughts on the slope edition? Dont know if you have it or not, but thought it would be very useful
		
Click to expand...

The main difference between the V2 and the Z6 from my research were that the Z6 is slightly more powerful (6x magnification compared to 5x), it is has the vivid display so should work better in dull light and is a little smaller and lighter.

I have the non slope version, simply because the slope ones are illegal in competition golf. I plan at some stage either to borrow or buy and resell one with slope just to get some confirmation of how distances change, especially on a few of the hillier holes on my home course but also to have a better understanding on how much effect slope really has.


----------



## Losttheplot (Sep 20, 2012)

Fundy, a good review mate as Im keen on investing in a laser range finder. Did you find it took you a while to get the distances or were you fairly quick with it??

Ive tried one before and found i was crap and didnt have a steady hand at all for it... maybe its just practise needed?


----------



## Imurg (Sep 20, 2012)

GeneralStore said:



			I am currently looking at the Tour V2, dont really know what the differences are between the two?
		
Click to expand...

For a first timer I'd recommend a 2nd hand V2. Can be had for 150ish quid.
Although there are cheaper units available, the V2 sits so well in the hand.
I got mine from a Forummer and it's superb - if and when it dies it'll be replaced with another - probably the Z6.

Good review Steve.
The unit looks bigger than the V2 in the pics on Snainton's website - you say it's smaller...?


----------



## Imurg (Sep 20, 2012)

Losttheplot said:



			Fundy, a good review mate as Im keen on investing in a laser range finder. Did you find it took you a while to get the distances or were you fairly quick with it??

Ive tried one before and found i was crap and didnt have a steady hand at all for it... maybe its just practise needed?
		
Click to expand...

I found it fairly easy after a short while.
I can now "ping" a flag or a tree in seconds....
Keep at it - it gets easier.


----------



## Scottjd1 (Sep 20, 2012)

Dead simple to use and very quick. I highly recommend a Bushnell V2 and would imagune they would be great second hand as they have decent build quality.


----------



## fundy (Sep 20, 2012)

Losttheplot said:



			Fundy, a good review mate as Im keen on investing in a laser range finder. Did you find it took you a while to get the distances or were you fairly quick with it??

Ive tried one before and found i was crap and didnt have a steady hand at all for it... maybe its just practise needed?
		
Click to expand...

Im getting a distance inside 5 seconds everytime, at the moment Im shooting the trees behind the green and then the flag after to make sure Im not shooting the wrong thing but even being careful like this its still really quick.

I tried a diff laser before (at a GM sponsored day) and couldnt get that one to work at all, this one Im having no problems with at all, in todays round I only double checked with the GPS the once and cant see me even taking the GPS out on my home course anymore now

One thing I have found is using 2 hands to use it definitely makes it steadier and easier to use, though that just because im a bit on the shaky side lol


----------



## fundy (Sep 20, 2012)

Imurg said:



			For a first timer I'd recommend a 2nd hand V2. Can be had for 150ish quid.
Although there are cheaper units available, the V2 sits so well in the hand.
I got mine from a Forummer and it's superb - if and when it dies it'll be replaced with another - probably the Z6.

Good review Steve.
The unit looks bigger than the V2 in the pics on Snainton's website - you say it's smaller...?
		
Click to expand...

Yep definitely smaller than the V2, quite a bit too (I was amazed how small it was having seen pictures)

V2 is 4.3 x 2.8 x 1.6 inches, the Z6 is 4.0 x 2.9 x 1.3 inches


----------

